

7 hackathons back to back? - Michael_Murray
http://thomasknoll.info/crazy-awesome-or-crazyawesome-91343

======
thomasknoll
We’re in the middle of the 3rd hackathon, so still need more data to justify
this tactic. But, as of right now, we would _definitely_ do this again.

------
goldenkey
Way to treat your team like a bunch of monkeys.

~~~
thomasknoll
What exactly makes us a bunch of monkeys?

~~~
goldenkey
A life outside of work is not a virtue, it is a baseline

~~~
thomasknoll
Absolutely agree! That’s why this is a time boxed experiment outside the
normal workflow. This isn’t how we work everyday, it is how we are working for
one month.

A lot of startups go into a crazy mode like this _after_ they run out of
money. We’re just trying to do a little more of the crazy up front.

